# Definitely Bathing Suit weather...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is ready for the "pool"....errr or maybe just "cool"....


I am a cool chick cause I wear my sun glasses at night...la la la la la









Sometimes I share my glasses with Mr. Crab...










Heh Heh!!!! Wasn't that funny!!!...a crab with sunglasses on...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She says where is the cabana boy!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Ava you are a cool girl. :wub::wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She's a real looker! Sooooo cute.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Ava That's Way to Cute Just like you.*
*Iam Getting another Pair of Swim Trunks On Monday.*
*Lets Go To Mommys House In Florida***I have the Keys.*
*Yogi* *


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how cute! Wish Zooey and I could stop in and hang out with you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a GREAT picture of Ava laughing.:wub:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

oh my gosh! Ava is adorable!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Those pics are priceless! She is a doll!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ava, you are way too cool!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I love you Ava. :wub: You always, ALWAYS make me smile!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Ava, I have a bikini just like that...I haven't worn it yet though. *


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

That is just too cute!!! I love it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Ava would still look cute even if she was skinny dipping. I really like the bathing suit and glasses!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ava, you look much better in a swimsuit than I do..:HistericalSmiley::blink: you are one cool chick...:wub: your friend looks a little "crabby" though.:smrofl:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

hysterical..


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Your pics always makes us laugh and smile Ava!!! I love your glasses were do you get such cute things?????


----------

